# Tom Brady Net Worth 400 Million Got A Stimulus Check



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2021)

Just watched Real Time With Bill Maher and it was said regarding the mindless distribution of the checks even Tom Brady got one! For those that don't know him he is the super star quarterback of the NFL Tampa Bay Buccaneers. He is 43 years old and has been to 9 Super Bowls and may be headed for his tenth and is  super wealthy. Way to go government, no one else needs that money.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm sure he'll do what most wealthy people do - donate it to charity. I don't think it's worth getting excited about.

Actually, it's his wife who's the really wealthy one in the family. Brady's estimated NW is $180M. His supermodel wife Gisela Bundchen has a NW more than double his - and there are no 250-lb linemen trying to smash her face-down into the grass every week, LOL.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 22, 2021)

He got it as he was supposed to. What is the big deal??


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 22, 2021)

Why would he have received a stimulus check though? Aren`t you supposed to earn less than 150,000 (as a couple) to qualify?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2021)

There are a lot of Tom Brady's...

Tom did not directly receive one..

_According to Sports Illustrated and CNBC, Brady's TB12 Sports *received a loan* of $960,855 as part of the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) in April.

The PPP is a stimulus program set up by the Small Business Administration that offered loans to businesses with 500 employees or fewer per location during the COVID-19 pandemic._


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 23, 2021)

I can't get upset by some rich people getting one stimulus check.

I've seen system abuse from people earning much less. I know people whose unemployment benefits expired in 2019, the year prior to the virus yet when the first relief bill was written unemployment claims going back to 2019 were grandfathered in. So people who did not lose their job because of the virus and unemployment claims had expired were able to reopen those old expired claims, get unemployment and the bonus.

And the reason they were still unemployed going into the virus they were too picky waiting for the perfect job. They also thought they would get 2 years of unemployment like they were giving after the housing crash in 2008(which they did). They were cut off at 9 months and that was after begging and appealing for extensions. So by shear luck they have 5 figure bank accounts now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Just watched Real Time With Bill Maher and it was said regarding the mindless distribution of the checks even Tom Brady got one! For those that don't know him he is the super star quarterback of the NFL Tampa Bay Buccaneers. He is 43 years old and has been to 9 Super Bowls and may be headed for his tenth and is  super wealthy. Way to go government, no one else needs that money.


I agree. 

Funny how our governing parties know everything about us related to income, and when tax time comes, they want every single penny, yet at a time when countries are digging themselves into a hole they won't be able climb out of, they're handing money out foolishly.

I have no problem with those who think that it's okay, but when the time comes to start paying back all of the stimulus and what Covid has cost, and taxes are upped... _way up_, hopefully those people that support such stimulus ending up in the wrong hands and pockets will be accepting of feeling an even worsening pinch in the pockets financially, because my worry isn't so much related to Covid per se, my fear is tied to the thought of what's going to happen to the everyday average working stiff once the dust settles.

People just thought they were being taxed to death now.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 23, 2021)

I read in the news that people who qualified for the stimulus check based on their 2019 taxes will have to pay it back if they earned over the limit for last year (2020).  Finally a reason to be glad to not be paid well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> There are a lot of Tom Brady's...
> 
> Tom did not directly receive one..
> 
> ...


I think there are many other people and businesses who could have used that money.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

The one thing our govt. excels at is handing out money.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> There are a lot of Tom Brady's...
> 
> Tom did not directly receive one..
> 
> ...


The interest rate on that loan is 1% and sometimes does not have to be paid back. Tom & wife's net worth is $600,000,000. 4 million his and 2 million hers.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The interest rate on that loan is 1% and sometimes does not have to be paid back. Tom & wife's net worth is $600,000,000. 4 million his and 2 million hers.


I think you have those figures reversed. According to Yahoo Life, as of January 2021:

" Brady, who led the New England Patriots to a record six Super Bowl victories in 20 seasons with the team, has a net worth of $200 million, according to Celebrity Net Worth.

*Net worth:* $200 million
*Date of birth:* Aug. 3, 1977
*Primary sources of wealth:* NFL salary, endorsements
*Career highlights:* Record six Super Bowl victories, nine Super Bowl appearances
And although that’s quite an impressive number, Brady’s net worth pales in comparison to that of his wife, *Gisele Bundchen. The longtime supermodel’s net worth is $400 million, *Celebrity Net Worth reported. "


----------

